# Old Lane Mill - Halifax - July 2015



## degenerate (Jul 23, 2015)

Old Lane Mill was a steam-powered worsted mill built by James Akroyd in 1825 and was said to be fire proof. This wasn't true as on Saturday 21st January 1905 there was a fire which caused damage estimated at £8,000. In 1827 Akroyd built the first Jacquard looms in Britain. This building is listed because it is the oldest and largest surviving example of a multi-storey, steam-powered, iron-framed textile mill in the important textile centre of Halifax, it is probably also the best preserved example for its date in Yorkshire. Obviously as it's a listed building it's in quite a state, holes litter the floors, especially the roof. 

Dubbed " The Lee Mount and Ovenden Youth Club" by Merkal Jackson due to the amount of the local scruffs that hang around causing mayhem and destruction. Here's two stories of teens that have been hurt inside the place, with one even falling through four floors which the lucky sod survived!

Boy falls through 4 floors of derelict factory ? and lives - Halifax Courier
Fire crews rescue teen from derelict mill - Halifax Courier

You can see it in 1902 at around 1 minute 20 seconds. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfv7xdQdbUY









The engine house:












This recess once housed the large flywheel.


























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

That's a nice set of photos, cheers.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2015)

That's a tidy mill and a really nice set of pictures there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 24, 2015)

Great report and pics.


----------



## smiler (Jul 24, 2015)

You got some sweet pics there D, I can see why the kids wide it as an adventure playground, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice like the look of it..


----------



## degenerate (Jul 24, 2015)

Cheers, it used to have some remains of looms but the local urchins have had their way with those sadly.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 24, 2015)

smiler said:


> You got some sweet pics there D, I can see why the kids wide it as an adventure playground, Most Enjoyable, Thanks



Thank you, luckily when I was there the local youth were smashing a chair up in the middle of a nearby road rather than running rampant inside.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 24, 2015)

Lavino said:


> Very nice like the look of it..



Ta very much, it has a charm to it.


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice. One of he few local places I enjoy bobbing in to


----------



## degenerate (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Nice. One of he few local places I enjoy bobbing in to



Cheers. There's a certain charm to the place


----------

